# Will this work for a digging box?



## SennieSky

Hi again! I'm still digging out rattie supplies and figuring out how to re-purpose them for Ludwig. At the moment I was working on a digging box. I use fleece pieces and strips in his igloo, so wanted to find something else for his digging box.

I thought this plastic house would be perfect as I built it with a base, but it comes apart easily if I need to get in there. I filled it with balled up tissue paper (I get it at the dollar store for my rats as they love it!) and non-toxic peanuts.

I *know* the first thing most people will say is that the peanuts are not safe. However, these are special dissolving corn/potato starch peanuts made for Dr's Foster and Smith and sold for Ferret Digging Boxes. (You also get them free in any big order from them.)

So, with that said, do you guys think this would be OK? I'm definitely of the "better safe than sorry" mindset, so if anyone sees an issue, I'll find other items to use. Thanks again - everyone's input here has been invaluable!!


----------



## Tom

I have no idea- If I went with my cut I'd say now- that paper is easily rippable/ingested and the quills would have no problem going through that.


----------



## SennieSky

Thanks so much Tom! So maybe I would be better off with strips of fleece and peanuts? I was just hoping to include something different from his sleeping or potty bedding.


----------



## Tom

Fleece alone would be more than enough- pretty sure he won't care as long as there are treats to find


----------

